# How hard is it to total a GTO?



## sutliffhl21 (Feb 19, 2006)

I was out driving a week ago and I hydroplained and hit a phone pole going 40 mph on the passenger side front. Its sitting at the towing gargae untill the insurance looks at it. I'm hoping its totaled becasue it will never be the same again. Do you guys think a front hit at 40 mph into a pole will total it? Air bags deployed.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Post some pix. Air bags going off alone doesn't mean that much. Count on your insurance company either dumping you or really raising your rates.


----------



## Ricekiller (May 2, 2006)

sutliffhl21 said:


> How hard is it to total a GTO?



Gimme a six pack of beer and 30 minutes and I'll find out for yah


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

I Know Somebody Did The Same Thing But Hit A Tree Doing 50 Mph All He Had To Replace Was The Left And Right Front Quaterpanels An The Bumper And Hood Eveything Else Was Fine The Frame Was Not Even Bent I Think That Ponatic Made This Car Extra Strong Because They Knew People Would Have An Hard Time Controling Their Lead Foot.


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

It depends on your insurance company. Most require that the damages be 60-80% of the value of the car. On a car worth 20k that would mean 12-16k in damages. That my seem high but they charge about $60 an hour for body work and close to that for painters. If it is just body the car can go back to normal, but if there is frame damage it will never be the same.


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

sutliffhl21 said:


> I was out driving a week ago and I hydroplained and hit a phone pole going 40 mph on the passenger side front. Air bags deployed.


Curious how it held up. Were you hurt at all? How were the A-pillers with respect to the impact? Did the floor board get pushed up into the cabin etc?? No NHSTA crash tests avail so any info would be great. Sorry to hear about that though...


----------



## sutliffhl21 (Feb 19, 2006)

The a pillars seemed ok. The main radiator support is bent and everything in the front is pushed back. Hitting a tree going 50 mph I would think would do a heck of alot more damage, unless it was a small tree, lol. I would just rather see it get totaled because it will never ride the same. JUst out of curiosity, for an insurance claim, are the body parts and the airbags imorted to this country, or are they available here? When the airbags went off, it hurt like hell. Other than that, I was fine. Little bit of a headache though.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

Doubt that you did enough damage. Good luck though.
Way back when I was driving one of my Mustang GTs I locked 'em up while going about 50mph but still T-Boned a Charger hard enough that it spun the Charger 180 degrees and sent it into the ditch. Highest estimate was only about 6K on my 14K car ...it was the Charger's fault; idiot girl didn't stop at the stop sign.


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

To quote David Letterman, "may we see your photos, please"....:lol:


----------



## GTOBR (Jun 13, 2006)

Hello Guys.
I did total my 06 GTO a month ago. I span out and hit a ditch.
It broke the left front axel and pushed the firewall in. Also deployed both airbags.
It did not look that bad but it was a total loss. Only had 3000 miles.

So, if you have any damage to the firewall it will most likely be a total loss also because it can not be replaced according to the Pontiac dealer.

Good Luck

P.S: Got another 06 GTO Spice Red M6 with Foose Wheels


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

You've been having a lot of _issues_ with this car.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Actually, GTOs are made to Austrailian standards not American. Note the skid plate under the oil pan. There is a lot of tough stuff in the frame and undercarriage of this car. Probably you will get your car back with an increased insurance premium. Sorry.


----------

